# Boston Commentator



## SickGame (Jan 23, 2006)

So I'm a Raptors fan and was nowhere near a TV as I was stuck in the library all evening. So I decide to watch the second half through a Boston Feed online and my goodness is that one commentator ever bias. It's actually painful to listen to. Granted I'm a Raptors fan, I understand, but there can't be anyway that true basketball fans agree with this moron on some of his bias analysis on foul calls, charges and how he NEVER ever gives credit to any other team's players. And poking fun at Canada a couple of times and the fact Bargnani is European is just so low.
I've never experienced such frustration while watching a basketball game from a commentator. This is beyond anything I've ever heard.

I would literally have to restrain myself to punch this guy if I saw him and I'm not the violent type.

Do you guys actually enjoy listening to him? Do you respect him at all?

There are bias commentators everywhere, it's part of the local broadcast. But this guy....
Man he irks me.

I take it he's been around for years and years to explain why he's still on the job, because I can't see how true, real basketball fans actually enjoy listening to him.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Tommy is beyond bias.... and as a fan i dont like it either
Its just too far overboard, and he makes a big deal of things anyone else would shrug at

other (more so older) fans seem to like him though, maybe its because im only the last couple of years

the only ones worse are Portland.. its like 2 Tommy's lol


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

He's the worst I've heard.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Portlands are definately worse


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I wonder how the refs liked him when he was coaching the C's.Obviously he's a joke now,but heinsohn was actually a pretty good player who won two titles as a coach and however many russell won as a player...Wasn't he the one who made a big shot in that game against PHX that went 4 OT's


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

What made Heinsohn so painful, besides just being annoying as holy hell and exceedingly biased, was that he used to do the nationally televised postseason games in the 80's for CBS. Imagine him on ABC trying to call a game with JVG, Mark Jackson and company. 



Avalanche said:


> Portlands are definately worse


Yup. I thought Heinsohn was bad, then I heard Portland's commentators. Holy Jesus. Even a lot of Blazer fans don't like em.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Tommy is just flat out bad. It is painful.


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

definately the most painful to listen to in the league, no one is even close

i say Toronto, NY and Portland are the most entertaining


----------



## silverpaw1786 (Mar 11, 2004)

Tommy is terrible, but one of the best announcers ever (Johnny Most) was also one of the biggest homers.


----------



## silverpaw1786 (Mar 11, 2004)

Although I would point out that raptors fans are bigger homers than tommy, so maybe we should call this one even.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

chairman5 said:


> definately the most painful to listen to in the league, no one is even close
> 
> i say Toronto, NY and Portland are the most entertaining


Tommy and Portlands guys are exactly the same, i really dont see how either of them could be entertaining

the Clippers have the best IMO


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

I would say POR has the worst. I dislike ours though. Stu is ok I guess, but I just can not stand Joel Meyers voice.


----------



## SickGame (Jan 23, 2006)

I've never heard Portland's so I'll keep an ear out next time.

Obviously this is a bias opinion, but when he was with the Raptors, Chuck Swirsky was incredibly entertaining and passionate about the team without being biased in his opinions and analysis, plus it helped that he had to former coaches in Jack Armstrong and Leo Rautins to balance things out (which I feel the other announcer from Boston tries to do). The new guy isn't bad either.

I really like New York's commentators and Marv Albert with New Jersey is pretty sweet. I would like to hear all of them at one time or another just to get a feel and understanding for the philosophies of local commentator tandems.

The older sounding guy from Cleveland is pretty bias as well, but yet again, he's a witness to LBJ every game so I can let some of it slide.


----------



## mrsister (Sep 9, 2002)

Tommy is ultra biased, but the man bleeds green. He's been involved with the Celtics organization for over 5 decades. You can't fault his dedication. He's slowing down, though. He doesn't go on road trips anymore, and his wife recently died. I guess since I'm a Celtics fan and he's been there since I started watching, he doesn't annoy me as much as he would others. I just laugh off some of his absurd commentary. I record the broadcasts on my DVR, so I skip through a lot of stuff where he's talking but nothing's happening on the court. Occasionally, he will admit he was wrong, but not often. If he were younger, I think they may not have used him, but since he's so entrenched in Celtics history, he's hard to get rid of. But it will still be sad once he's no longer able to do broadcasts.


----------



## kzero (Apr 30, 2006)

I watch Boston and Portland games from time to time, and yeah, its pretty annoying. As a Chicago-land resident, I get a lot of Bulls games too and they're pretty bad as well.


----------



## Shamrock32 (Jul 28, 2007)

If I'm an opposing fan, I might consider muting the TV when being forced to listen to the Boston feed. He's a crazy, loud-mouthed old man that believes everything should go the Celtics' way. His picture should be next to the word "biased" in Webster's Dictionary.

But as a Celtics fan, you just say "ha, that's just Tommy being Tommy." As mrsister said, Tommy bleeds green. You've got to appreciate all he has done for this organization, and you've got to respect him for being the ultimate Celtic. As biased and outlandish as he may be, he is everything the Celtics mystique is all about - heart, passion, and pride. It just wouldn't be the same without T.

To me, Tommy isn't the problem. Donny Marshall is the devil of Celtics broadcasts.


----------



## Attila (Jul 23, 2003)

Tommy is the best! Yes he's biased but he knows he game and he has a lot of passion.


----------

